# Mountain Grace Shoot in Hiawassee



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 13, 2013)

It's that time of year again.  First Saturday in August each year, Mountain Grace hosts their 3D Archery Shoot.

There are bow giveaways, gun raffles, and this year, there is a new drawing....

SOME LUCKY WINNER IS WALKING AWAY WITH $1000 CASH!

The shoot is FREE.  The food is DELICIOUS.  And the ranges are some of the BEST around.

There are great novelty shoots and this year, we are wrapping up the day with a gospel singing.  All proceeds will further our ministry.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Bowtech9957 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 17, 2013)

Bring your folding money, lots of raffles this year!


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 17, 2013)

*Shoot*

What classes will there be ?


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate that I have to miss it this year but it fell on the same weekend as the ASA Classic 

This is a GREAT shoot!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 17, 2013)

We wish you could be with us.

John, I guess we'll have the same classes as last year, but I'll have to go back and look at what we had.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 23, 2013)

Can't wait. Going to be fun again. What are the age groups


----------



## critterslayer (Jul 23, 2013)

Can't wait!! This is going to be my first year participating.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 23, 2013)

Lanes cut today!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 24, 2013)

Half the targets set this morning!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 24, 2013)

10 days


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 24, 2013)

Did I forget to mention we are doing the milk jug shoot again this year?


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 26, 2013)

*Mountain grace*

Let's get this back on the top .this is one you don't want to miss!


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 28, 2013)

Adams Family said:


> Let's get this back on the top .this is one you don't want to miss!



Bump


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 29, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Did I forget to mention we are doing the milk jug shoot again this year?



What exactly is the milk jug shoot?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 29, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> What exactly is the milk jug shoot?



Head to head competition between two shooters shooting at milk jugs full of water. Jugs are balanced on a pulley system. As water drains, jug gets lighter and rises to the top. First jug to hit the ground loses.  Key is to put more holes in your jug than the other guy.  Very fun, both for competitors and spectators.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 30, 2013)

Got lots of raffles and lots of giveaways this year.  

Don't forget, someone is going home $1000 richer!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 30, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Head to head competition between two shooters shooting at milk jugs full of water. Jugs are balanced on a pulley system. As water drains, jug gets lighter and rises to the top. First jug to hit the ground loses.  Key is to put more holes in your jug than the other guy.  Very fun, both for competitors and spectators.



sounds interesting...


----------



## shoot101bow (Jul 30, 2013)

Heard there was a guy from waynesville coming that is the milk jug champion of the world!!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 30, 2013)

shoot101bow said:


> Heard there was a guy from waynesville coming that is the milk jug champion of the world!!!!!



Lots of folks will be gunning for him.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Jul 31, 2013)

Getting close


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 31, 2013)

Range is pretty much set.  Gonna have a 5 target ASA-style shoot-off  between range winners this year.


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 1, 2013)

ttt


----------



## clayboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Always a great shoot, and with some great folks, looking forward to it!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 2, 2013)

It's Tomorrow!


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 2, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:
			
		

> It's Tomorrow!



And I cant wait.


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 2, 2013)

frdstang90 said:


> and i cant wait.
> 
> 
> _posted from  gon.com app for  android_



x 2


----------



## Adams Family (Aug 3, 2013)

*Great shoot*

Just wanted to let everyone that missed this shoot I would miss it next year . No disappoint this year just another great shoot . It just has been getting better and better each year .And a special thanks to everyone involved ,I promise you that all the hard work has not been over looked . Mt hat is off and prayers to all involved thanks again . John


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 3, 2013)

Adams Family said:


> Just wanted to let everyone that missed this shoot I would miss it next year . No disappoint this year just another great shoot . It just has been getting better and better each year .And a special thanks to everyone involved ,I promise you that all the hard work has not been over looked . Mt hat is off and prayers to all involved thanks again . John



Yep the boys outdone themselves this year, the singing afterwards was great.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Aug 3, 2013)

Great shoot, thanks for all the hard work and great food


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 3, 2013)

This was my first year at this shoot. It was awesome!! Awesome food, and great target set-ups! Thanks to all who helped!!! I will post a few pictures we snapped later!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 4, 2013)

great shoot again. Was shooting with critterslayer on youth course.


----------



## clayboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for a great shoot, fun, food and fellowship. A lot of hard work and planning goes into an event like this and I as well as others look forward to it each year.


----------

